# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Wooowww... Peluang Usaha Pembesaran Ikan Koi

## skc-ID

Bila anda memiliki Lahan  yang tidak terpakai, atau malah sudah memiliki kolam yang ingin  difungsikan lebih optimal, kami mengajak anda untuk bergabung bersama  kami di usaha pembesaran ikan koi yang sangat-sangat menjanjikan.

 tuk sistem kerja sama ini adalah sebagai berikut :

A. Anda membeli sejumlah bibit ikan koi (sesuai kapasitas kolam anda)

B. Hasil dari pembesaran akan kami tampung kembali setelah 2-3 bulan dengan cara kami bayar 100% dari
harga kesepakatan.

C. Kami akan memonitor dan membantu secara terus-menerus selama proses pembesaran bila memang diperlukan guna mencapai hasil yang maksimal.

D. Bibit yang kami sediakan berumur 1 bulan dengan
ukuran antara 1 - 3 cm. harga Rp 700,-

E. Bila ada hal-hal yang kurang jelas dapat langsung menghubungi kami.

*Kenapa budidaya ikan jenis ini menarik...?*

Koi adalah jenis ikan hias, yang harga jualnya cukup tinggi, dan bukan dijual berdasarkan berat tapi dijual berdasarkan jumlah. Karenanya budidaya ikan ini sangatlah menjanjikan, lihat skema dibawah untuk menghitung profit.

Harga benih ukuran 1-3cm        : 700
Harga Panen  ukuran 15-20cm  : 1600
Dengan  rata-rata konsumsi pakan 15kg/1000 ekor selama masa pembesaran jadi :
Modal Benih  : 1000 x 700 = 700.000
Modal Pakan : 7500 x 15   = 112.500
Lain -Lain      :                       100.000
                                            ------------- +
Total                                  = 912.500

Panen       : 1.600 x 1.000 = 1.600.000
Laba per 1.000 ekor         = *687.500* 
**  Bandingkan dengan budidaya ikan lain dengan jumlah , usia dan ukuran  kolam yang sama, ikan koi menempati posisi paling atas, rata-rata  selisih 3x lipat.* 
==================================================  =====================

 Perusahaan              : Sragen Koi Center
Nama                       : Octa
Phone                      : 085 228 377 774
Alamat                    : Segeran rt 03, Gondang, Sragen
Mail                        : [email protected]  *Web                               : http://skc.sragenonline.com*

----------


## praZ

om ada baiknya perkenalan dulu

----------


## koikulo

sesederhana itukah perhitungannya?

----------


## skc-ID

> om ada baiknya perkenalan dulu


wah maaf saya lupa belum perkenalan,
nama saya octa, dari sragen jawa tengah.
nama farm saya "Sragen Koi center" untuk yang tertarik bisa hubungi saya dan datang ke tempat budidaya saya.
terima kasih.
 :Becky:

----------


## skc-ID

> sesederhana itukah perhitungannya?


iya mas, koi tidak beda dengan ikan air tawar lain, dengan teknik pemeliharaan yang baik, angka kematian relatif kecil dan itu juga biasanya tertutup oleh tambahan saat beli bibit....

----------


## skc-ID

Lupa g nyantumin Foto...
 :Tape:

----------


## mrbunta

om. mau tanya. itu harga Rp. 1.600 di terima kembali?
jadi beli nya 1-3 cm dari om ocha, nanti kalau udah 15-20cm di beli kembali dgn harga Rp. 1.600 ?
dan selama pembesaran 1000 ekor dari 1-3 cm ke 15-20 cm itu cuman butuh 15kg ya? berapa lama itu pemeliharaan nya?

----------


## skc-ID

> om. mau tanya. itu harga Rp. 1.600 di terima kembali?
> jadi beli nya 1-3 cm dari om ocha, nanti kalau udah 15-20cm di beli kembali dgn harga Rp. 1.600 ?
> dan selama pembesaran 1000 ekor dari 1-3 cm ke 15-20 cm itu cuman butuh 15kg ya? berapa lama itu pemeliharaan nya?


itu kira-kira 2-3 bulan gan ukuran segitu...

----------


## mrbunta

> itu kira-kira 2-3 bulan gan ukuran segitu...


1. 1000 ekor 2-3 bulan, dgn pakan 15kg. itu dibutuhkan kolam berapa ton, dan sumber air masuk terus dgn debit brp?
2. pakan apa yg Rp. 7.500 /kg?
3. itu kalau saya ada ikan dgn size 15-20 cm mau terima Rp. 1.600 / ekor? tanpa melihat jenis dan qualitas kan?

----------


## skc-ID

> 1. 1000 ekor 2-3 bulan, dgn pakan 15kg. itu dibutuhkan kolam berapa ton, dan sumber air masuk terus dgn debit brp?
> 2. pakan apa yg Rp. 7.500 /kg?
> 3. itu kalau saya ada ikan dgn size 15-20 cm mau terima Rp. 1.600 / ekor? tanpa melihat jenis dan qualitas kan?


1. itu kolam ukuran 15m kubik pak, untuk sirkulasi tidak kita sarankan karena akan memperbesar cost, cma  teknis prekondistioning kolam aja pak, pemupukan sebelum kolam diisi dan  penggantian air pada usia 4,7 dan 10 minggu pak...

2. harga itu untuk semua jenis pak, pakan kita pakai pakan lele biasa itu proteinnya tinggi pak.

3. iya kami saya ambil semua pak dengan harga itu

----------


## wankoi

ikutan tanya: 1) bibit usia 1-3cm masi sangat rentan pak, kira2 angka kematian seberapa besar ? untuk penambahan saat beli bibit brp % ? 
                   2) apakah tdk ada biaya2 yg lain spt pengiriman, listrik, pemeliharaan kolam dsb?

----------


## mrbunta

> 1. itu kolam ukuran 15m kubik pak, untuk sirkulasi tidak kita sarankan karena akan memperbesar cost, cma  teknis prekondistioning kolam aja pak, pemupukan sebelum kolam diisi dan  penggantian air pada usia 4,7 dan 10 minggu pak...
> 
> 2. harga itu untuk semua jenis pak, pakan kita pakai pakan lele biasa itu proteinnya tinggi pak.
> 
> 3. iya kami saya ambil semua pak dengan harga itu


semisal kita bibit tidak dari bapak. kita jual ke bapak. juga terima harga Rp. 1.600 / ekor?
itu di ambil di lokasi, ato kita harus kirim sampe tempat bapak?

----------


## skc-ID

> ikutan tanya: 1) bibit usia 1-3cm masi sangat rentan pak, kira2 angka kematian seberapa besar ? untuk penambahan saat beli bibit brp % ? 
>                    2) apakah tdk ada biaya2 yg lain spt pengiriman, listrik, pemeliharaan kolam dsb?


1. jika teknik pemeliharaane benar kematian kurang dari 3% pak, nanti kami ajari teknisnya via tlf kalau bpak minat, untuk penambahan masih sma pak dengan yang lain 3-5%

2. biaya kirim ditanggung pembeli pak, listrik g butuh banyak karena g muter airnya pak.

----------


## skc-ID

> semisal kita bibit tidak dari bapak. kita jual ke bapak. juga terima harga Rp. 1.600 / ekor?
> itu di ambil di lokasi, ato kita harus kirim sampe tempat bapak?


kalau bibit bukan dari kita, kita g brani ambil harga segitu pak, karena kita g tahu kualitas ikannya kayak apa....
kalau kapasitasnya banyak kita ambil [10.000], tapi kalau cma sedikit antar kesini pak.

----------


## mrbunta

kalau menurut penjelasan bapak tadi. 
kalkulasi nya masih belum fix ya yg tadi di jabarkan. karena
1. akan ada biaya pengiriman, kalau pake herona 1 box Rp. 50 rb + sterofoam Rp. 30 rb. ( isi 200 ikan size 1-3 cm), kirim balik dgn herona Rp. 50rb/box  ( isi 20 ekor size 15-20 cm ) sterofoam di pake lagi.
2. biaya oksigen
3. biaya plastik
4. biaya listrik ( utk isi air kolam dan kuras kolam )
5. biaya pemupuk an
6. biaya kuli ( utk packing ikan dan angkat ikan )

----------


## alpianwangjaya

> kalau menurut penjelasan bapak tadi. 
> kalkulasi nya masih belum fix ya yg tadi di jabarkan. karena
> 1. akan ada biaya pengiriman, kalau pake herona 1 box Rp. 50 rb + sterofoam Rp. 30 rb. ( isi 200 ikan size 1-3 cm), kirim balik dgn herona Rp. 50rb/box  ( isi 20 ekor size 15-20 cm ) sterofoam di pake lagi.
> 2. biaya oksigen
> 3. biaya plastik
> 4. biaya listrik ( utk isi air kolam dan kuras kolam )
> 5. biaya pemupuk an
> 6. biaya kuli ( utk packing ikan dan angkat ikan )


Betul pak mbunta, ada biaya investasi kolam ? Gaji karyawan ? Obat ?  Resiko Mati ?

Resiko bisnis ini sangat tinggi menurut saya. Mohon maaf ya, thanks.

----------


## skc-ID

> Betul pak mbunta, ada biaya investasi kolam ? Gaji karyawan ? Obat ?  Resiko Mati ?
> 
> Resiko bisnis ini sangat tinggi menurut saya. Mohon maaf ya, thanks.





> kalau menurut penjelasan bapak tadi. 
> kalkulasi nya masih belum fix ya yg tadi di jabarkan. karena
> 1. akan ada biaya pengiriman, kalau pake herona 1 box Rp. 50 rb + sterofoam Rp. 30 rb. ( isi 200 ikan size 1-3 cm), kirim balik dgn herona Rp. 50rb/box  ( isi 20 ekor size 15-20 cm ) sterofoam di pake lagi.
> 2. biaya oksigen
> 3. biaya plastik
> 4. biaya listrik ( utk isi air kolam dan kuras kolam )
> 5. biaya pemupuk an
> 6. biaya kuli ( utk packing ikan dan angkat ikan )



ya ampun pliara ikan 1000 ae pakai gaji karyawan, pos ini ditujukan untuk memberikan opsi buat tmn" yang selalu merugi karna budidaya ikan konsumsi....
Blitar yang dekat dengan gunung kelut yang notabene suhu udara rendah dan resiko air belerang bisa jadi centra Koi, kenapa kita yang ada di dataran rendah yang jauh dari resiko" tersebut nyerah...?

sya cma mau berbagi peluang gan, itu hanya hitungan kasar, harga koi grade A dan Spesial kan juga beda, siapa tahu dari sekian bnyak ikan yang kita pelihara, kita dapat yang Grade bagus, bsa buat nambah" laba kan...

pemupukan yang saya lakukan menggunakan pupuk urea sebanyak 1kg untuk kolam ukuran luas 250m, dan untuk pembesaran, ikan koi tidak terlalu manja karena budidaya dikolam tanah yang membuat jumlah bakteri masih cukup stabil, dan karena teknik prekonditioning kolam yang baik, mka kemungkinan terserang penyakit sangatlah keccil...

----------


## wankoi

Setuju om, resiko terlalu besar dng keuntungan minim.

----------


## skc-ID

> Setuju om, resiko terlalu besar dng keuntungan minim.


hehe...
saya hanya ingin berbagi peluang usaha om, karena sya sudah tanam di 1300m kolam saya dan insy' akhir tahun ini akan buat lagi ukuran 3500 om, kalau menurut saya untung segitu udah sangat besar om g minim lagi...
 :Peace:  karena perawatan yang g sulit juga menurut saya....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Pak, kalau Rp 1600 per ekor, akhirnya dijual ke mana ?

----------


## skc-ID

dijual ke saya lagi pak....

----------


## skc-ID

> Pak, kalau Rp 1600 per ekor, akhirnya dijual ke mana ?


dijual ke saya lagi pak...

----------


## koikulo

Jadi kalkulasi tersebut hanya berlaku untuk yg punya/ada air mengalir (mata air) jd gak perlu listrik.

----------


## skc-ID

> Jadi kalkulasi tersebut hanya berlaku untuk yg punya/ada air mengalir (mata air) jd gak perlu listrik.


tidak pak, kolam koi pembesaran tak perlu mengalir, kolam diam sudah cukup baik pak, hanya perlu penggantian air pada usia 4,7 dan 10 minggu pak...

----------


## jhnsone

> nama farm saya "Sragen Koi center" untuk yang tertarik bisa hubungi saya dan datang ke tempat budidaya saya.
> terima kasih.


Om, lokasi farmnya tepatnya di mana kalo mau serius berkunjung? syukur2 dikasih titik lokasi GPS nya, thank u

----------


## skc-ID

> Om, lokasi farmnya tepatnya di mana kalo mau serius berkunjung? syukur2 dikasih titik lokasi GPS nya, thank u


alamate segeran rt 03, kel. Gondang, kec. Gondang, Kab. Sragen, Jawa Tengah om...
GPS g ,mudeng saya, tapi ini saya kasih koordinat rumah berdasarkan http://maps.google.com/
masukkan koordinat ini -7.41311,111.104714 ke kolom search...
itu farm saya, fotonya belum update, jadi masih belum belihatan...

----------


## mrbunta

Om, ini perhitungan berlaku khusus utk daerah nya om saja ya?

----------


## skc-ID

> Om, ini perhitungan berlaku khusus utk daerah nya om saja ya?


mas dari mna bleh tau...?

----------


## mrbunta

saya dari surabaya

----------


## jhnsone

> ya ampun pliara ikan 1000 ae pakai gaji karyawan, pos ini ditujukan untuk memberikan opsi buat tmn" yang selalu merugi karna budidaya ikan konsumsi....
> Blitar yang dekat dengan gunung kelut yang notabene suhu udara rendah dan resiko air belerang bisa jadi centra Koi, kenapa kita yang ada di dataran rendah yang jauh dari resiko" tersebut nyerah...?


Maaf om, saya kurang setuju dengan pernyataan ini.
Setau saya kebanyakan peng-hobby serius koi adalah orang2 yang sudah memiliki pekerjaan tetap (usaha/pekerjaan utama yang menjadi penopang hidup. Kalo gak punya penghasilan utama dari pekerjaan tetap, trus darimana donk uang buat beli koi, maintenance kolam, dsb selama ini...hehehe)
Jadi kalo ditawarkan usaha semacam ini ke peng-hobby seperti di forum ini, ya pastinya semua akan berpikiran bahwa usaha baru ini harus bisa berjalan tanpa meninggalkan pekerjaan utamanya itu (alias harus mempekerjakan karyawan dalam pengurusannya). Kecuali kalo selama ini penghobby adalah pengangguran (hehehe tapi kalo nganggur selama ini, trus balik lagi ke atas, duit buat beli koi dari mana donk?)

No hard feeling, saya akui ini tawaran yang menarik, cuma ditujukan ke siapanya dulu. Kalo kepada penghobby serius koi kayaknya masih perlu pemikiran yang lebih jauh, karena untuk memulai berarti harus mengeluarkan modal besar lagi. Modal paling besar ya tempat/lokasi. Pertama nyari lokasi dulu, kalo mau murah, ya harus cari yang jauh dari lokasi kota , bisa2 dapatnya di tengah hutan hehe (padahal sehari-hari mungkin kerjaan utama di kota, sehingga faktor lokasi jg menjadi sgt sgt menentukan pertimbangan untuk memulai usaha baru ini). Kedua kalo lokasi jauh, faktor pengawasannya trus gimana? Kan gak mungkin donk, setiap hari harus wira-wiri nengok kolam di 'tengah hutan' itu. Berarti akhirnya toh harus mempekerjakan orang juga kan? 
Mempekerjakan orang jg bukan masalah sebenarnya, asal hitungannya masuk aja. Kalo sudah seperti ini, berarti harus produksi massal, gak bisa cuma main di angka 1000 an ekor aja. Ya minimal main di angka 20.000 lah biar hitungan masuk. Cuma utk nampung sebanyak itu, berarti tanah + kolam lebih gede lagi. Imbasnya tentu saja ke biaya modal lagi yang membengkak.
Demikian sekilas pendapat saya Om.

----------


## mrbunta

> Maaf om, saya kurang setuju dengan pernyataan ini.
> Setau saya kebanyakan peng-hobby serius koi adalah orang2 yang sudah memiliki pekerjaan tetap (usaha/pekerjaan utama yang menjadi penopang hidup. Kalo gak punya penghasilan utama dari pekerjaan tetap, trus darimana donk uang buat beli koi, maintenance kolam, dsb selama ini...hehehe)
> Jadi kalo ditawarkan usaha semacam ini ke peng-hobby seperti di forum ini, ya pastinya semua akan berpikiran bahwa usaha baru ini harus bisa berjalan tanpa meninggalkan pekerjaan utamanya itu (alias harus mempekerjakan karyawan dalam pengurusannya). Kecuali kalo selama ini penghobby adalah pengangguran (hehehe tapi kalo nganggur selama ini, trus balik lagi ke atas, duit buat beli koi dari mana donk?)
> 
> No hard feeling, saya akui ini tawaran yang menarik, cuma ditujukan ke siapanya dulu. Kalo kepada penghobby serius koi kayaknya masih perlu pemikiran yang lebih jauh, karena untuk memulai berarti harus mengeluarkan modal besar lagi. Modal paling besar ya tempat/lokasi. Pertama nyari lokasi dulu, kalo mau murah, ya harus cari yang jauh dari lokasi kota , bisa2 dapatnya di tengah hutan hehe (padahal sehari-hari mungkin kerjaan utama di kota, sehingga faktor lokasi jg menjadi sgt sgt menentukan pertimbangan untuk memulai usaha baru ini). Kedua kalo lokasi jauh, faktor pengawasannya trus gimana? Kan gak mungkin donk, setiap hari harus wira-wiri nengok kolam di 'tengah hutan' itu. Berarti akhirnya toh harus mempekerjakan orang juga kan? 
> Mempekerjakan orang jg bukan masalah sebenarnya, asal hitungannya masuk aja. Kalo sudah seperti ini, berarti harus produksi massal, gak bisa cuma main di angka 1000 an ekor aja. Ya minimal main di angka 20.000 lah biar hitungan masuk. Cuma utk nampung sebanyak itu, berarti tanah + kolam lebih gede lagi. Imbasnya tentu saja ke biaya modal lagi yang membengkak.
> Demikian sekilas pendapat saya Om.


om. mungkin ada betulnya bisnis ini. kadang ada yg sudah punya lahan dan udah siap isi ikan. daripada mubazir ya di fungsikan saja. tetapi kalau melihat perhitungan yg di utarakan bro ocha. kok rasanya ga jadi untung. kena ongkos kirim aja udah abis untung nya itu ( asumsi 1000 ekor ikan ), kecuali kolam nya dkt dengan lokasi bro ocha. jadi kirim pake becak bisa. dan utk biaya biaya spt ini blom di masukkan dalam perhitungan awal. kalau menurut perhitungan kasar saya. utk 1000 ekor ikan. kita masih untung 100- 200 rb. dgn asumsi air tunggu hujan. utk packing ikan di angkut sendiri. plastik dan oksigen baru pasti.

----------


## fayzacantik

> om. mungkin ada betulnya bisnis ini. kadang ada yg sudah punya lahan dan udah siap isi ikan. daripada mubazir ya di fungsikan saja. tetapi kalau melihat perhitungan yg di utarakan bro ocha. kok rasanya ga jadi untung. kena ongkos kirim aja udah abis untung nya itu ( asumsi 1000 ekor ikan ), kecuali kolam nya dkt dengan lokasi bro ocha. jadi kirim pake becak bisa. dan utk biaya biaya spt ini blom di masukkan dalam perhitungan awal. kalau menurut perhitungan kasar saya. utk 1000 ekor ikan. kita masih untung 100- 200 rb. dgn asumsi air tunggu hujan. utk packing ikan di angkut sendiri. plastik dan oksigen baru pasti.


nambahin dikit kalau beli 10.000 mati 9700 trus gimana ?

----------


## skc-ID

> nambahin dikit kalau beli 10.000 mati 9700 trus gimana ?


kalau mati pas dateng diganti 100%, kalau matinya 3hr setelah tebar diganti 30%, kalau matinya sebulan setelah tebar berarti ad kesalahan di teknisnya...

----------


## skc-ID

> om. mungkin ada betulnya bisnis ini. kadang ada yg sudah punya lahan dan udah siap isi ikan. daripada mubazir ya di fungsikan saja. tetapi kalau melihat perhitungan yg di utarakan bro ocha. kok rasanya ga jadi untung. kena ongkos kirim aja udah abis untung nya itu ( asumsi 1000 ekor ikan ), kecuali kolam nya dkt dengan lokasi bro ocha. jadi kirim pake becak bisa. dan utk biaya biaya spt ini blom di masukkan dalam perhitungan awal. kalau menurut perhitungan kasar saya. utk 1000 ekor ikan. kita masih untung 100- 200 rb. dgn asumsi air tunggu hujan. utk packing ikan di angkut sendiri. plastik dan oksigen baru pasti.


maksudnya tunggu hujan gmn pak...?
ikan air tawar dengan kepadatan rendah tidak perlu sirkulasi air, cukup penggantian air secra berkala, nanti saya update kolam saya dch....

----------


## wankoi

> om. mungkin ada betulnya bisnis ini. kadang ada yg sudah punya lahan dan udah siap isi ikan. daripada mubazir ya di fungsikan saja. tetapi kalau melihat perhitungan yg di utarakan bro ocha. kok rasanya ga jadi untung. kena ongkos kirim aja udah abis untung nya itu ( asumsi 1000 ekor ikan ), kecuali kolam nya dkt dengan lokasi bro ocha. jadi kirim pake becak bisa. dan utk biaya biaya spt ini blom di masukkan dalam perhitungan awal. kalau menurut perhitungan kasar saya. utk 1000 ekor ikan. kita masih untung 100- 200 rb. dgn asumsi air tunggu hujan. utk packing ikan di angkut sendiri. plastik dan oksigen baru pasti.


betul om Bunta, keuntungan untuk 100ekor ikan sekitar 100-200rb periode 3bln jadi keuntungan perbln 33rb-66rb. makanya di post awal sy katakan keuntungan minim. mohon maaf< ini pendapat sy pribadi :Peace:

----------


## wankoi

> betul om Bunta, keuntungan untuk 100ekor ikan sekitar 100-200rb periode 3bln jadi keuntungan perbln 33rb-66rb. makanya di post awal sy katakan keuntungan minim. mohon maaf< ini pendapat sy pribadi


ralat 1000ekor

----------


## Sam KOI

bgmn kalo kolam /mudpond nya disewakan aja kepada siapa yg mau membudidayakan???
 :: 

salam kenal om ocha

----------


## alpianwangjaya

> bgmn kalo kolam /mudpond nya disewakan aja kepada siapa yg mau membudidayakan???
> 
> 
> salam kenal om ocha


Nah ini business yang lebih safety, resikonya cuma sewa dihutangin dan tidak dibayar.

----------


## jhnsone

Laba per 1.000 ekor         = 687.500
Beli 1 ekor koi impor= Rp 5.000.000,-
Jual kembali=Rp 6.000.000,-
(Modal 'cuma' Rp 5 juta, tanpa kolam juga bisa, untung= Rp 1.000.000,- :Doh:  :Doh: , )
1000 ekor vs 1 ekor
Rp 675.000,- vs Rp 1.000.000,- 

hehehe just kidding  :Tongue: 
analogi ngawur....
tapi kadang realitas seperti itu.....

----------


## mrbunta

> maksudnya tunggu hujan gmn pak...?
> ikan air tawar dengan kepadatan rendah tidak perlu sirkulasi air, cukup penggantian air secra berkala, nanti saya update kolam saya dch....


ngisi air kolam bagaimana cara nya om?
ganti air kolam juga bagaimana caranya om?
biasanya ngisi air kolam kan pake pompa. 
ganti air kolam juga pake pompa
pompa butuh listrik

----------


## ponijo

> Laba per 1.000 ekor         = 687.500
> Beli 1 ekor koi impor= Rp 5.000.000,-
> Jual kembali=Rp 6.000.000,-
> (Modal 'cuma' Rp 5 juta, tanpa kolam juga bisa, untung= Rp 1.000.000,-, )
> 1000 ekor vs 1 ekor
> Rp 675.000,- vs Rp 1.000.000,- 
> 
> hehehe just kidding 
> analogi ngawur....
> tapi kadang realitas seperti itu.....


kadang malah bisa lebih om,,, beli koi import 20 cm Rp 3.000.000,- selang 6 bulan ternyata pertumbuhan koinya luar biasa, ukuran dan warna..
truss ada penghoby kelas atas sangat tertarik, dia memaksa berapapun harganya akan di bayar,,, kesepakatan terjadi, koi di lepas dngn harga 15 jt... hahaha

----------


## skc-ID

> ngisi air kolam bagaimana cara nya om?
> ganti air kolam juga bagaimana caranya om?
> biasanya ngisi air kolam kan pake pompa. 
> ganti air kolam juga pake pompa
> pompa butuh listrik


ngisi air kang tiap hari pak, kecuali kolam anda bermasalah pak...




> kadang malah bisa lebih om,,, beli koi import 20 cm Rp 3.000.000,- selang 6 bulan ternyata pertumbuhan koinya luar biasa, ukuran dan warna..
> truss ada penghoby kelas atas sangat tertarik, dia memaksa berapapun harganya akan di bayar,,, kesepakatan terjadi, koi di lepas dngn harga 15 jt... hahaha





> Laba per 1.000 ekor         = 687.500
> Beli 1 ekor koi impor= Rp 5.000.000,-
> Jual kembali=Rp 6.000.000,-
> (Modal 'cuma' Rp 5 juta, tanpa kolam juga bisa, untung= Rp 1.000.000,-, )
> 1000 ekor vs 1 ekor
> Rp 675.000,- vs Rp 1.000.000,- 
> 
> hehehe just kidding 
> analogi ngawur....
> tapi kadang realitas seperti itu.....


iy itu kan buat yg udch mahir gan, kalau buat pemula kan g gtw itungane, resiko jauh lebih gedhe dengan harga segitu...  :Eek2:

----------


## skc-ID

agh dopost  :Cry:

----------


## Teddy

kalo kita sewain kolam aj gmn kira2?kolam 20 ton an filter kira2 5 ton

----------


## mrbunta

saya punya kolam 9 x 19 meter. mau di sewa?
lokasi surabaya. kondisi tanpa filter ( udah pas spt yg di butuhkan )

----------


## dchristiaan

> ngisi air kang tiap hari pak, kecuali kolam anda bermasalah pak...
> iy itu kan buat yg udch mahir gan, kalau buat pemula kan g gtw itungane, resiko jauh lebih gedhe dengan harga segitu...



om ocha belum menjawab statement om bunta mengenai 
"_biasanya ngisi air kolam kan pake pompa._ 
_ganti air kolam juga pake pompa_
_pompa butuh listrik"


_

----------


## Roy Alay

sebetulnya bisnis ikan koi itu kagak bisa dihitung secara pasti... ada perhitungan tetapi gak bisa baku. karena banyak sekali faktor yang mempengaruhi  :Pray2:

----------


## GGG

30cm rp 1600??? kaya apa ikannya

----------


## mrbunta

> 30cm rp 1600??? kaya apa ikannya


kaya ikan lah. masa kaya monyet. wkwkwkwkwkwkwkwk

----------


## PutNus

> ya ampun pliara ikan 1000 ae pakai gaji karyawan, pos ini ditujukan untuk memberikan opsi buat tmn" yang selalu merugi karna budidaya ikan konsumsi....
> Blitar yang dekat dengan gunung kelut yang notabene suhu udara rendah dan resiko air belerang bisa jadi centra Koi, kenapa kita yang ada di dataran rendah yang jauh dari resiko" tersebut nyerah...?
> 
> sya cma mau berbagi peluang gan, itu hanya hitungan kasar, harga koi grade A dan Spesial kan juga beda, siapa tahu dari sekian bnyak ikan yang kita pelihara, kita dapat yang Grade bagus, bsa buat nambah" laba kan...
> 
> pemupukan yang saya lakukan menggunakan pupuk urea sebanyak 1kg untuk kolam ukuran luas 250m, dan untuk pembesaran, ikan koi tidak terlalu manja karena budidaya dikolam tanah yang membuat jumlah bakteri masih cukup stabil, dan karena teknik prekonditioning kolam yang baik, mka kemungkinan terserang penyakit sangatlah keccil...


*Abah tertarik nikh...... Bung Ocha, karena forum ini pada dasarnya dimaksudkan untuk sharing ilmu.....tolong ajarin Abah dong bagaimana caranya agar burayak gak banyak yang mati? karena faktor kematian Burayak inilah yang selama ini belum bisa Abah atasi. Farm Abah di Cipanas Puncak suhu air 21 sd 24  derajat C . Ajarin dong Mas, pasti teman lainpun banyak yang mau tahu.

*

----------


## dina prima

jadi ingat si "klbid"

----------


## jhnsone

> 30cm rp 1600??? kaya apa ikannya


30 cm rp 1600? dari hongkong? perassssaaan kalo main ke penjual koi tingkat kampung sekalipun harga minimal Rp 50 ribu alias goban, walau koi plg jelek sedunia pun :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## tosailover

> jadi ingat si "klbid"


legendary member si om klbid

----------


## candra_w

buat seru2an lumayan bikin rame forum..wkwkwk

----------


## stanleyjr.private

No telp yg ada tidak bisa di contack, no yg jelas brp?, sy mau tanya2x benih/burayak nya?

----------


## GGG

> 30 cm rp 1600? Dari hongkong? Perassssaaan kalo main ke penjual koi tingkat kampung sekalipun harga minimal rp 50 ribu alias goban, walau koi plg jelek sedunia pun


tulllll!!!

----------


## GGG

> No telp yg ada tidak bisa di contack, no yg jelas brp?, sy mau tanya2x benih/burayak nya?


serpis hp juga belum termasuk dalam budget pengeluaran lain2 hehee

----------

